# استفسار عن طريقة معالجة الرطوبة باسفل الحوائط الداخلية ؟؟



## kotoz99 (21 أبريل 2013)

*السلام عليكم اخوانى واحبائى الكرام
سؤالى اليوم عن الرطوبة التى تظهر اسفل الحوائط ... وبالتحديد فوق الوزرات مباشرة وتؤدى لتساقط الدهان 
هل يكون الحل بطلاء اسفل الحوائط بعزل على البارد .. ثم الطرطشة .. ثم المحارة .. ثم الدهان؟؟
وكذلك رايت من يقوم بعدم عمل الوزرات ... فهل لهذا سبب؟؟
اتمنى النقاش بهذا الموضوع 
بارك الله فيكم
*


----------



## ArSam (21 أبريل 2013)

سلام 
اخي الكريم المشكلة التي تتحدث عنها سببها الرئيسي هو عدم منع مسار الرطوبة لآن تتسلق عبر الجدران والتي لها عدة مسارات سواء من تحت البلاطة الخرسانية الارضية اولا او من السطح الخارجي للجدار عبر طبقة اللياسة الاسمنتية الخارجية ثانيا اما ثالثا وهذا الاهم والاهم فهو كعب الجدار السفلي يعني يجب عزل اعمال الجدار للطوب قبل البدء بالصف الاول منه حيث يتم وضع عزل افقي تحته بأي نوع من انواع العزل سواء الورقي او البيتوميني او البوليثيلين او خلافه ويكون عادة بشكل غشاء او طبقة عرضها مثلا بعرض الجدار تمد فوق الميدة الارضية قبل وضع المدماك الاول من بلك او الطوب لبدء الجدار ،،،،، 
وبالمناسبة ان ايضا عزل البلاطة الخرسانية تلعب دورا ويكون هذا بعدة اشكال من ابرزها وضع بحص ناعم تحتها بطبقة خمسة سنتمترا لقتل الخاصية الشعرية طبعا هذا فعال في المناطق القريبة من شواطئ البحار والانهار والتي يكون فيها المياه الجوفية مرتفعة ن،،،،
فكل الحلول التي ذكرتها انت اعلاه ماهي الا ديكورات تجميلية وليست حلا جذريا للمشكلة ،،،،


----------



## kotoz99 (21 أبريل 2013)

ArSam قال:


> سلام
> اخي الكريم المشكلة التي تتحدث عنها سببها الرئيسي هو عدم منع مسار الرطوبة لآن تتسلق عبر الجدران والتي لها عدة مسارات سواء من تحت البلاطة الخرسانية الارضية اولا او من السطح الخارجي للجدار عبر طبقة اللياسة الاسمنتية الخارجية ثانيا اما ثالثا وهذا الاهم والاهم فهو كعب الجدار السفلي يعني يجب عزل اعمال الجدار للطوب قبل البدء بالصف الاول منه حيث يتم وضع عزل افقي تحته بأي نوع من انواع العزل سواء الورقي او البيتوميني او البوليثيلين او خلافه ويكون عادة بشكل غشاء او طبقة عرضها مثلا بعرض الجدار تمد فوق الميدة الارضية قبل وضع المدماك الاول من بلك او الطوب لبدء الجدار ،،،،،
> وبالمناسبة ان ايضا عزل البلاطة الخرسانية تلعب دورا ويكون هذا بعدة اشكال من ابرزها وضع بحص ناعم تحتها بطبقة خمسة سنتمترا لقتل الخاصية الشعرية طبعا هذا فعال في المناطق القريبة من شواطئ البحار والانهار والتي يكون فيها المياه الجوفية مرتفعة ن،،،،
> فكل الحلول التي ذكرتها انت اعلاه ماهي الا ديكورات تجميلية وليست حلا جذريا للمشكلة ،،،،



اهلا وسهلا بحضرتك بشمهندس ارسم
بالنسبة لوضع طبقات الرمل اسفل التشطيب ... بالفعل يتم وضعة
اما بالنسبة حضرتك لوضع عزل اسفل اول مدماك طوب ... لم افعلة الا فى قصية الردم .. .. ولذا استفسارى ... هل هذا هوا الحل ايضا فى حالة الحوائط فى الادوار العليا ؟؟


----------



## kotoz99 (21 أبريل 2013)

وما هو الحل اخى الكريم .. فى حالة المبانى التى تم بنائها دون عمل عزل اسفل منها ؟؟؟ ما الحل لمنع الرطوبة ان امكن ؟؟


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (21 أبريل 2013)

kotoz99 قال:


> *السلام عليكم اخوانى واحبائى الكرام
> سؤالى اليوم عن الرطوبة التى تظهر اسفل الحوائط ... وبالتحديد فوق الوزرات مباشرة وتؤدى لتساقط الدهان
> هل يكون الحل بطلاء اسفل الحوائط بعزل على البارد .. ثم الطرطشة .. ثم المحارة .. ثم الدهان؟؟
> وكذلك رايت من يقوم بعدم عمل الوزرات ... فهل لهذا سبب؟؟
> ...



فى البداية استاذنك ان توضح ابعاد المشكله بالتفصيل . هل هى مشكلة وقتية بالنسبة لك ؟ ام دائمة ؟ ( بمعنى هل الرطوبه دائما ام هذا وضع مؤقت نتج فك بعد تركيب الوزرات السيراميك ؟
هل يوجد مصدر ماء قريب؟
هلى تم عزل الحمامات والمطابخ ؟ هل تم تنفيذ ذلك بعناية ؟ وهل تم عمل اختبار للعزل ؟
نتظر التوضيح
تحياتى ..


----------



## ArSam (21 أبريل 2013)

kotoz99 قال:


> اهلا وسهلا بحضرتك بشمهندس ارسم
> بالنسبة لوضع طبقات الرمل اسفل التشطيب ... بالفعل يتم وضعة
> اما بالنسبة حضرتك لوضع عزل اسفل اول مدماك طوب ... لم افعلة الا فى قصية الردم .. .. ولذا استفسارى ... هل هذا هوا الحل ايضا فى حالة الحوائط فى الادوار العليا ؟؟



كلامي اعلاه كله بخصوص الدور الارضي وليس الادوار العلوية ، 
اما الادوار العلوية وبشكل عام فدرهم وقاية خير من قنطار علاج ،،، يعني الاهتمام بتنفيذ طبقات العزل في اماكن الرطوبة والتي عادة تتمركز عند مساحات الحمامات والمطابخ بالاضافة الى تنفيذ وصلات الصحية بشكل سليم كل هذا يجنبك كثير من المشاكل المذكورة هنا ،،،، 
في كثير من اعمال المباني ينصح بتنفيذ اول صفين من جدران الحمامات والمطابخ من البلك الاسمنتي كونه يتحمل اكثر من الطوب الاحمر او طوب العزل الحراري الخفيف السيبوريكس هذا بما يخص الرطوبة ،،، 
هذا الكلام كله يخص الاعمال الجديدة اما ان كنت انت تتكلم عن مباني قديمة وتريد حلا لتواجد هذه الرطوبة فعليك اولا ان تبحث عن اماكن تسرب المياه التي اوجدت لك مشكلة الرطوبة هذه وعلاجها فقد يكون السبب هو انفكاك لحام في وصلات بين المواسير او صدأ واهتراء او تحطم احد اجزاء الشبكة ناتج من سبب ما وقد يكون بسبب وجود طفحان مياه من خزان اوبسبب انسدادات اوخلافه ،،،،،
عليك علاج هذا التسرب اولا ،،،، سواء كان من نفس الدور او الدور الاعلى ،،،، اذا قمت بهذه الخطوة فقد حليت تسعين بالمأة من المشكلة والباقي العشرة تاتي من تنفيذ طبقة العزل بشكل سليم فيمكانها الصحيح ومن ثم تنفيذ حلول الطبقات الديكورية ،،،،،،
سلام


----------



## kotoz99 (21 أبريل 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> فى البداية استاذنك ان توضح ابعاد المشكله بالتفصيل . هل هى مشكلة وقتية بالنسبة لك ؟ ام دائمة ؟ ( بمعنى هل الرطوبه دائما ام هذا وضع مؤقت نتج فك بعد تركيب الوزرات السيراميك ؟
> هل يوجد مصدر ماء قريب؟
> هلى تم عزل الحمامات والمطابخ ؟ هل تم تنفيذ ذلك بعناية ؟ وهل تم عمل اختبار للعزل ؟
> نتظر التوضيح
> تحياتى ..



حقيقى انا الموضوع لم يحدث معى ولكن سالنى احد الاصدقاء عنة ففكرت فى الحل الذى ذكرتة فى البداية ... كذلك بالنسبة لمن لا يعملون وزرات فهذة كانت ملاحظة ربطها بالموضوع واتمنى التصحيح من حضرتك وباقى البشمهندسين الكرام .... كذلك اود ان تشرح لى الامر بحالاتة ان امكن ... شكرا لاهتمام حضرتك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (21 أبريل 2013)

kotoz99 قال:


> حقيقى انا الموضوع لم يحدث معى ولكن سالنى احد الاصدقاء عنة ففكرت فى الحل الذى ذكرتة فى البداية ... كذلك بالنسبة لمن لا يعملون وزرات فهذة كانت ملاحظة ربطها بالموضوع واتمنى التصحيح من حضرتك وباقى البشمهندسين الكرام .... كذلك اود ان تشرح لى الامر بحالاتة ان امكن ... شكرا لاهتمام حضرتك وبارك الله فيك


الحل كما تفضل ووضح اخينا المهندس نور الدين . اوافقه الرأى فيما ذكر
فقط اود تنبيهك الى ان ربط هذا الموضوع بتنفيذ وزرات من عدمه ......
يخيل الى ما تتحدث عنه هو حدوث مشاكل بالدهانات ( تقشير الدهانات وفصل فى الطبقات الاخيرة له وانفصالها ) نتيجة الرطوبه التى تحدث اثناء تركيب الوزره باستخدام المونه الاسمنتية مع رش الحائط بالماء قبل التركيب للمساعده فى زيادة قوة التماسك .وهذا يحدث فى حال تركيب الوزرات بعد انتهاء اعمال الدهانات بالكامل . ان كان هذا هو ما تبحث عن سببه 
فقط الحل يسير جدا وهو ان تقوم بتنفيذ الوزره بعد عمل طبقات المعجون مباشرة وقبل عمل اوجهه التشطيب
وللحديث بقيه ..


----------



## s.sakr (22 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم جميعا
من وجهة نظري ان المشكله هي وجود نوع من الرطوبه والذي يسمي بالرطوبه الرأسيه
اي ان الرطوبه قد اصابت كعب الحائط ثم اخذت في الانتشار رأسيا في باقي الحائط
وهو ما يؤدي الي تأكل طبقه اللياسه بكل ما عليها من اعمال دهانات وظهور الطوب وايضا ظهور طبقه بيضاء قبل تأكل اللياسه
والحل الوحيد للتخلص من هذه المشكله وهو حل مستحيل ..وهو انه يتم هدم اول مدماك تم بنأؤه في الحائط والعزل اسفل منه وذلك لمنع الرطوبه من الانتشار الرأسي داخل الحائط وهذا مستحيل ولكن اليكم بعض الحلول التي يمكن تنفيذها
الحل 
اولا عند التنفيذ في الدور الارضي يتم وضع طبقه عزل اسفل اول مدماك للمباني وهو ما يسمي اسفلتويد
كما يتم بناء الحمامات والمطابخ من الطوب المصمت كما ذكر الاخوه الافاضل وان كنت افضل ان يتم بناء الدور الارضي كله من الطوب المصمت ...بالاضافه طبعا الي عزل الاسطح المعرضه للمياه مثل الحمامات والمطابخ
ثانيا لو كانت مشكله قائمه ....
هناك حلان :الاول ان تقوم بتنظيف المكان المصاب بالرطوبه من طبقه اللياسه جيدا(طبقه اللياسه المصابه تكون ضعيفه جدا وبالتالي يسهل ازالتها) ثم عمل طبقه لياسه جديده ولكن باستخدام 
اضافات لكي تقاوم الرطوبه يمكنك استخدام سيكا 107 فهي تستخدم في العزل في حمامات السباحه و احيانا في الحمامات 
الثاني : تجليد المكان المصاب بالطوب الحراري لانه لا يتأثر بالرطوبه علي العكس فهو يحب الرطوبه 
وله قدرة عاليه علي امتصاص الرطوبه ويعطي منظر جمالي من المعروف انه يستخدم في الوجهات
تقبلو تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتي


----------



## خالد قدورة (22 أبريل 2013)

اعتقد من الاسباب المحتملة لوجود الرطوبة فوق البانيل(الوزرات) هو وجود رطوبة تحت البلاط ناتجة عن تسريب في خطوط المياه او التدفئة المركزية, وهذه الرطوبة تصعد الى الجدران عن طريق الخاصية الشعرية(capillary attraction) دائما ابحث عن السبب قبل التفكير في العلاج.


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (22 أبريل 2013)

قد يكون في استغراب لكن هل انت في منطقه بحريه رطوبتها عاليه؟؟


----------



## kotoz99 (22 أبريل 2013)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> قد يكون في استغراب لكن هل انت في منطقه بحريه رطوبتها عاليه؟؟


تمام يا بشمهندس مصعب منطفة ساحلية ورطوبة عالية


----------

